# ice off thoughts



## redbullhead (Mar 21, 2014)

We are ready to make are annual road trip from Iowa to port clinton. We can leave in a couple days notice. Ya think we will be able to get out trolling by sat the 5th??


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Possibly, but to be safe I personally would wait one more week! For that long of a drive your taking a huge chance! I think your time frame is close, but why risk it!!!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Get out yes, but fish wherever you want...maybe maybe not.

You may have to launch at Huron, and stay east of the bass islands.

The tournament originally scheduled for the 5th has been set back 1 week.

To be safe and be able to do whatever you want...I'd wait.


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

RedBullHead: what part of Iowa?

dale


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Out in front of Sand Beach there is ice as far as you can see with binoculars this morning and no open water other than at the mouth of the Wild Wings channel. Every marina I looked at (Wild Wings, Fenwick, Magee East, and the private channel at Long Beach) is still locked in tight. They are still ice fishing 20" of ice on the west side of SBI as of this morning and airboats are still running out on the ice off Crane Creek. The LEWT that was supposed to run 4/5 has been postponed to 4/12 and it might be a stretch to get it in that weekend. Charter captains have cancelled their first 2 weeks of April. There is 20 plus inches of ice over the vast majority of the western basin that will take a lot of time to enormous amount of heat, wind and rain to get rid of it enough to get out and back safely. 

If it were me I'd wait at least a week before making the drive.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

we need to get innovative like the Chinese 

http://time.com/30174/watch-china-drops-bombs-on-icebound-river-to-prevent-flooding/


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

You know any guides or charters that are fishing that west of SBI. I'd like to go again so I can fish . Sucks waiting on this open water


----------



## BrokenWing (Feb 28, 2009)

Hold off a week and be ready to rock. If you can wait it will only be better was everything gets stabilized.

There is plenty of time to great these great big fish.


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

Boatnut, thats how we usually get our fish. LOL.


----------



## Capt-Joe (Feb 26, 2014)

You should Definately wait a week. You may or may not be able to get out on the 5th but there will still be chunks of ice floating around. You don't need to recreate the Titanic on Erie. I moved all my charters back and I am starting on April 19 th. I can't remember ever starting so late. Always think safety first and fish second.


----------



## russh (Feb 12, 2007)

There is no way you will be able to fish on 4/5 without dodging icebergs. I don't even know where you could put in because all of the ramps and channels are frozen. My marina on East Harbor has more than 20" of ice around the docks still. The entire harbor was still frozen last week. I bet the lake won't be ice free until late April.


----------



## Meat-Man (Mar 30, 2014)

Stop by Lake Michigan - coho are starting to bite on the South end. That should kill some time before Erie is safe.


----------



## JustOneMoreFish (Oct 9, 2008)

Picture taken Saturday 3/29/14, Huron public ramp.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

some great advice here thx gentelman


----------

